# awwwwwwwww : street



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

ahem... sorry for the unimaginative title.. but thats exactly what i said when i saw the two brothers... the younger one wouldnt let him go and they looked very lost... probably looking for their mother. Just felt like giving them a hug, the younger one looked like he was going to cry and then i waved out to him and he smiled and walked away with his bro
i am not quite sure of these.. love to know what you think!


















thanks for looking...  then again, im posting from my laptop so have no idea what it looks like to you interms of tones/contrast
critique/feedback welcome


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 7, 2006)

I can think of only one word haunting.... of couse it goes without saying that I love them.


----------



## Arch (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like these ones mansi, the third one is dead cute, nice work geting them to do the pics for you. great tones too :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 7, 2006)

Absolutely precious photos, nice b&w.  Again, you have captured the moment!  The last one in particular strikes me!


----------



## Becky (Feb 7, 2006)

Gorgeous Mansi!


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 7, 2006)

hi mansi

liked the 1st pic...u clicked it at the right moment.

...and by the way what u see on the laptop is what is seen on our comps these days. its the age of flat panels


----------



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks guys
sameer - its just a question of the laptop not being color caliberated.. need to get that software.. colors look more real on my computer


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 7, 2006)

ooh...samjhaa!!


----------



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

achha hai!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 7, 2006)

mansi... i just love all your stuff.... but the last shot is great..

ok, observation here, older brother has hair all parted and neat.. looks kinda dressed up... is he wearing eye liner?? i love his eyes, but i would swear they put khol on his eyes, is that right???


----------



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

yes the older brother is wearing kohl... 
thanks raven


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 7, 2006)

what is kohl


----------



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

kajal/the unrefined form of eye liner


----------



## bace (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow. Seriously. It's weird how everyone on this site has a different specialty. You are amazing at these shots.

You should make a book.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 7, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Wow. Seriously. It's weird how everyone on this site has a different specialty. You are amazing at these shots.
> 
> *You should make a book*.


 
that's what i was looking for


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 7, 2006)

Great shots as always...  The third one is my favorite..


Steve


----------



## Chiller (Feb 7, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Wow. Seriously. It's weird how everyone on this site has a different specialty. You are amazing at these shots.
> 
> You should make a book.



Im in line for that book too. 
  Awesome again Mansi. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 7, 2006)

Another set of very touching photos Mansi. Great job! I like the tones in all three.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 7, 2006)

so sweet Mansi.. nicely done!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 7, 2006)

beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## JonK (Feb 7, 2006)

Love the lil story behind this...thy are all great as a series. I especially like no. 2. the older bro just seems to have such genuine concern for his little bro.
nice captures mansi  works nice in BW.


----------



## mannella (Feb 7, 2006)

The last one is the best--good shots--lenny


----------



## Fate (Feb 7, 2006)

Great pics. Number 3 is... awsome  I just love the expressions in their faces and the eyes.... oh the eyes!! Great captures


----------



## scoob (Feb 7, 2006)

great shots mansi...love the emotion!!!


----------



## cjoe (Feb 7, 2006)

you have a real talent for street protraits. Beautiful images.


----------



## slickhare (Feb 7, 2006)

awesome! i really like your street photos! you seem to have a knack for catching nice moments! the third is my fave. very nive work! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mansi (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks everyone :hugs:
your comments are just so overwhelming that i dont know what to say at times... appreciate all of it


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 7, 2006)

these are all really nice, but the second one really touches me...  awesome captures... keep up the outstanding work... :thumbup:


----------



## KunalShingla (Feb 7, 2006)

mansi how bout a photo from behind the scenes....?


----------



## JonK (Feb 7, 2006)

cool to see you at work mansi :thumbup: 
TFS kunal


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

Awwwwww - huggie-huggie-huggie. This is sooooooo cute!
And Kunal, thanks for providing us with the "additional material", the "making of"-pic to go with the first three! That one really adds to the first three. What fun to see "our top street photographer" at work!


----------



## puzzle (Feb 8, 2006)

The first one I really like - funny how with no faces involved it is still so expressive 
And the last one, with the height difference between the 2 boys.

I think when Mansi smiles at you like she's doing in Kunal's shot, you can't help but smile back :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the "bigger boy" is a girl, actually, puzzle.
Correct me if I am wrong, Mansi.


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 8, 2006)

Very sweet images Mansi. I really love the last shot.


----------



## Mansi (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG KUNAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you posted my photo!!!!!!!!!! :shock:
you just wait till we shoot again  layball: :lmao: 
i am SO glad i deleted that other one... :mrgreen: :greenpbl: 




thanks guys 
corinna... they're both boys  youre probably mistaking the older one as a girl cuz he's wearing liner in his eyes


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> ....youre probably mistaking the older one as a girl cuz he's wearing liner in his eyes


 
That is right. That made me think so. Oh well, so I was wrong. Doesn't matter.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh wow, these are so beautiful. I especially like the first one of them holding hands but they're all superb moments you've captured.


----------



## Rob (Feb 8, 2006)

Love the last one! Do boys wear makeup regularly there?

Rob


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 8, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Wow. Seriously. It's weird how everyone on this site has a different specialty. You are amazing at these shots.
> 
> You should make a book.



www.asukabook.com

Go for it Mansi, it would be incredible!!


----------



## Mansi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone!
rob - no boys do not regularly wear make up
Robert - thanks but i dont think im ready for it yet.. maybe some day.. 
thanks for thinking that i could do it


----------



## sameerjatana (Feb 8, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Love the last one! Do boys wear makeup regularly there?
> 
> Rob



An old practice, many people in India still apply this "Kohl"(i recently learnt this new word) to the kids' eyes. I've heard it is supposed to be good for the eyes (cool and soothing effect). It is applied on the inside edge of the eyelids. Its not a makeup. So, yeah even boys could have it.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbup: Wonderful!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tekzero (Feb 8, 2006)

great shots, really great


----------



## Mansi (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks


----------

